# Muck Boots



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey-

What are your guys experience with muck brand boots? they are very warm boots correct? i currently have a pair or Irish Setter 1000 gram insualte boots, they are very nice boots, but sometime when layin in a layout all day in teh late season my feet still get a little cold. So looking at Muck boots, just want to hear what you guys think!

thanks!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

J.D. turned me on to Muck Boots. I used them all last fall, won't use another boot again. Warm and totally waterproof, of course. Nice for shallow stuff.


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Chris, What model of muck boots did you go with?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Wetland


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

They are a great boot - easy to slip on and off and waterproof as well! :beer:


----------



## liljoe (Jan 25, 2008)

Great boots - have had a pair since they came out - gotta be good - every farmer and rancher in Montana is wearing 'em. Wouldn't recommend them for an all day side hill hike but for waterfowl they are great. The only negative thing I've ever found with them is I've worn them a time or 2 with my pant legs pulled over the boots and they tend to chaff your legs if you are not wearing long johns or high socks.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

them are pig farming boots at my house...but they are really nice and comfotable, but definately dont skimp on socks unless its not real cold out, they arent as warm as a regular pac boot but they are pretty good for how light they are


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

coyote_buster said:


> they arent as warm as a regular pac boot but they are pretty good for how light they are


Nothing is as warm as a regular Pac boot hahah..


----------



## 2boysnbusy (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm my second pair of these type of boots.

The first I bought at Walmart and they had 1200 grains of Thinsulate. The upper part all the way up to the calf was foamy/insulated. Loved 'em. Wore them out to the point of having holes where the ball of your foot bends.

Second pair I just got from Cabela's. 2000 grains of thinsulate, all in the foot.

Warmer than my Schnee's pack boots. But no, they aren't good for hills, and long hikes. Took them as a backup on an elk hunt and when I wore them it was miserable. No traction/support.

To save some money, go with plain versus camo.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

love my mucks. but when setting they can get cold.

I also love my boot blankets. no more cold feet.


----------



## 1 shot (Oct 24, 2007)

Allmuckboots.com
has free shipping and cheaper prices


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

How do you keep your feet from sweating?

I have a pair of Mickey boots right now, and within an hour off putting them on my feet get cold. If I go back to truck and change socks I can a little longer. I have been wearing light weight bbots to set up while Goose hunting then changing to the Mickeys. I have 40%, 60% and 85% wool socks, doesn't seem to matter what I wear. I have tried the thin liner socks, 2 pair of socks, and just one pair of socks.

I also have a pair of Pac type boots with the removeable felt liners. I have the same results with these. Any tips


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Obviously expensive, but I wonder how these would work out to wear in your boots?

http://www.scuba.com/scuba-gear-13/0030 ... Boots.html


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Don't know if they would work, hmmm might be to bulky to fit in a boot


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> Wetland


Man I have worn my Wetlands in -15 hunting with one pair of wool socks and my feet don't get cold. Since I started wearing Muck's five years ago I haven't touched my Blizzard Stalkers.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

What makes these boots so good. Do they have some special linig, or do they breath????


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Kelly Hannan said:


> How do you keep your feet from sweating?
> 
> I have a pair of Mickey boots right now, and within an hour off putting them on my feet get cold. If I go back to truck and change socks I can a little longer. I have been wearing light weight bbots to set up while Goose hunting then changing to the Mickeys. I have 40%, 60% and 85% wool socks, doesn't seem to matter what I wear. I have tried the thin liner socks, 2 pair of socks, and just one pair of socks.
> 
> I also have a pair of Pac type boots with the removeable felt liners. I have the same results with these. Any tips


spray your feet with anti-persperant :thumb:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Bearhunter, been doing that too. Man I have tried everything except seeing a doctor


----------



## jakenedonald (Jan 28, 2011)

I have no experience but you have shared a very good and a nice experience with all of us. You have an very good idea for sharing this with all.


----------

